# Mannie



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello America!!, a bit of UK mannie....measured today out of the tank at over 12"

video


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, that's one beautiful manny. and 12in is pretty big for a manny.
did you get it that big or you grow it out from small?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

One of the best looking manny i've seen in a long time !!
I love his coloration.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Absolutely stunning Zulu....that is one of the best healthiest looking mannies I have ever seen. How long have you had him for? is that a 180G he's in? Whats his diet?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> Wow, that's one beautiful manny. and 12in is pretty big for a manny.
> did you get it that big or you grow it out from small?


Thanks I bought him 10 months ago at just under 11"


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

GORGOEOUS COLORS AND VERY AGGRESSIVE. VERY NICE.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> Absolutely stunning Zulu....that is one of the best healthiest looking mannies I have ever seen. How long have you had him for? is that a 180G he's in? Whats his diet?


thanks, he's in a 120g, only had him 10-12 months approx, cant remember exactly, his diet consists of cobbler with the odd fresh water prawn.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have never seen a Manny in my life like that.
Great looking!
How much would one that size go for or even an 6-8 inch Manny?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

notaverage said:


> I have never seen a Manny in my life like that.
> Great looking!
> How much would one that size go for or even an 6-8 inch Manny?


in the UK IMO when a fish gets over £150, it is all dependent on what the buyer is willing to pay, not what it may or may not be worth.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Best damn looking manny I have seen at that size not that there's many around in captivity that big.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

thatswhat i'm talking abt. Sweet mannie!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

brilliant mannie forsure


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

massabsamurai said:


> thatswhat i'm talking abt. Sweet mannie!



View attachment 185232


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

damn, u only paid 150 for that manny!? Insane...

what store/supplier?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry I probably answered the cost question a little back to front! I was talking about prices in general I paid about £400 for him as a private sale


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a gorgreous manny. seriously nice looking great colour and shape.

and he looks real aggressive in the video







so jealous right now lol


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

That manny is kick ass, can't believe the colour on him, great piranha man, good grab. If there was one like that around i'd snatch it up in a second.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

WOW, 
That's one of the nicest mannys I've seen.
Congrats!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

holy moly thats one awesome manny.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Zulu Warrior said:


> sorry I probably answered the cost question a little back to front! I was talking about prices in general I paid about £400 for him as a private sale


Woah...NOT cheap for sure.
Looks to have been worth it though!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Amazing color on that Manny and 12in is a good size aswell.
Congrats and take care of that badboy


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nicest large one i have ever seen


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow thats a beauty


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome that's what a monster manny should look like!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Can I ask what kind of diet he's on, his coloration is outstanding.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Slytooth13 said:


> Can I ask what kind of diet he's on, his coloration is outstanding.


He's currently fed on cobbler and freshwater prawn


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

what is cobbler? and how's the fish doin?


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

philbert said:


> what is cobbler? and how's the fish doin?


Cobbler is sold as 'vietnamese (?) river cobbler'. It's a cheap freshwater fish sold in supermarkets here in the UK. I feed my caribe on it.

Btw, stunning manny!!!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

that manny looks amazing. i wish i could find one like that over here


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Love his color


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy, thats how a big manny should look awesome fins and color l- Im really impressed























and he looks like a mean/active guy to boot

I'll even go as far as saying that has to be the nicest P to be ever owned on this site just my opinion.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Why dont George or Pedro ever bring in manny's that big ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im guessing they dont ship well


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> Im guessing they dont ship well


Very nice manny, you don't see mannies of that size very often.

Congratulations.

By the way, is that you Steve?.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Omg, wicked color on him


----------

